# Extras



## Maggot (Aug 17, 2006)

Have really been enjoying the repeats of this on Thursday nights. It's that show where Ricky Gervais plays an extra. I missed a few of them the first time round cos, erm, I had a more active social life then.

Tonight's one has Kate Winslett in. Well worth a watch.


----------



## futha (Aug 17, 2006)

i like the one with samuel l jackson in.

'i loved you in the matrix'
'that was laurence fishbourse' 
'not that im saying all you people look the same'

something like that anyway


----------



## nuffsaid (Aug 18, 2006)

Ooo I nearly started a thread about this.

I also missed this first time round and just happened to catch the Ross Kemp one the other week and thought it quite good. So good in fact I bought the whole series in UMD format which plays on my PSP so I watch it on the train on the way home from work, annoying people near me by laughing out loud  at stuff they can't see 

Loved the Kate Winslet one, but wait 'til you see the Les Dennis one. Its perfect to wile away the time on my commute to work, and was only £8 for the whole series


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 18, 2006)

not a huge fan of Ricky Gervais normally, but i didnt find the sam jackson ep funny as well as the ben stiller one, oh and the one with patrick stewart


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 18, 2006)

Can't wait to see the episode with Bowie in it.


----------



## greenfield (Aug 18, 2006)

Isn't Madonna meant to be appearing in one?


----------



## Onket (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah, saw it last night & I thought it was very good. I seem to remember loads of people slating it when it was first shown.


----------



## stavros (Aug 18, 2006)

Is the universal Gervais love a bit lost on anyone else? The Office was quite good, although Tim was the key character, he was crap on the 11 O'Clock Show, his stand-up was rubbish and Extras just looked like he was showing who was in his phonebook. Maybe I'm alone here.


----------



## Onket (Aug 18, 2006)

I thought his stand up was good & I really liked that chat show thing he did, only one series though IIRC.


----------



## Onket (Aug 18, 2006)

I also like Karl Pilkington's stuff though & I have only met one other person who does.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 19, 2006)

Onket said:
			
		

> I also like Karl Pilkington's stuff though & I have only met one other person who does.


Do you mean the shows on XFM where Ricky and Steven Merchant take the piss out of Karl? They were great.


----------



## Fledgling (Aug 19, 2006)

Thought it was OK, quite funny in some ways but a bit repetitive. This idea of saying inappropriate things in front of various people is becoming tiring. How many times have we seen people make politically incorrect jokes when someone they may offend is standing nearby? I'm not offended mind as I'm very permissive with comedy but I just feel Extras is something I've seen somewhere before. It's not amazing.


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 20, 2006)

I think it's extremely funny, partly because it's so real

People do get toungue tied and / or say stupid things to people who they really want to impress / really feel attracted to / really want to be friends with.  I've done it loads of times.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 20, 2006)

The scene where Kate Winslett gets told off and has to explain what she means by 'polishing my husband's Oscar' and 'rummaging around in my basement' is absolutely priceless.


----------



## Gee (Aug 20, 2006)

Only saw this the other night for the first time with Kate Winslett and found it hilarious, especially when he gets rumbled for not being a catholic and pretending he was so he could sleep with the woman.


----------



## wishface (Aug 20, 2006)

stavros said:
			
		

> Is the universal Gervais love a bit lost on anyone else? The Office was quite good, although Tim was the key character, he was crap on the 11 O'Clock Show, his stand-up was rubbish and Extras just looked like he was showing who was in his phonebook. Maybe I'm alone here.


Couldn't agree more. Actually I find him a bit offensive, sorry. His schtick works when its dressed up as David Brent, but i get the feeling that the character portrayed there isn't actually that different from the real man. Extras was painful to watch; a few funny moments ruined by the rest. The whole deal with the character with palsy just wasn't funny. Perhaps I just don't get it, but what's the point of the joke - she has a handicap? Is that funny? 

Charlie Higson made an observation on previous to last night's Story Of Light Entertainment whereby he said of those people who make what might be called close to the knuckle comedy that if you scratch beneath the surface they aren't really that different in their beliefs. To wit Bernard Manning and now Ricky Gervais.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 20, 2006)

wishface said:
			
		

> The whole deal with the character with palsy just wasn't funny. Perhaps I just don't get it, but what's the point of the joke - she has a handicap? Is that funny?


No, it's Millman's insensitivity and inability to deal with her that is funny.


----------



## wishface (Aug 20, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> No, it's Millman's insensitivity and inability to deal with her that is funny.


I just don't get why that's funny. ~shrug~

Especially when he did it better in the Office.

My point is that I think Gervais is more like that than we might think.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Do you mean the shows on XFM where Ricky and Steven Merchant take the piss out of Karl? They were great.



The Karl Pilkington wikipedia.  

Ok, yes, I read the Guardian Guide yesterday


----------



## Hawkeye Pearce (Aug 20, 2006)

I just think  that Gervais's talent is his  ability to articulate a lot of the social awkwardness that arises in everyday life and make it funny.  His whole thing is based around that and that is what makes it so funny because  it reflects a certain reality that we've all seen.  Oh and the Les Dennis episode is especially funny, though to see Ross Kemp being intimidated by Vinnie Jones was hilarious as well


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 20, 2006)

fogbat said:
			
		

> The Karl Pilkington wikipedia.
> 
> Ok, yes, I read the Guardian Guide yesterday


That's quality. 

Karl is a legend. I don't care whether he's real or not.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 20, 2006)

Anyone watch the Karl Pilkington 5 minute shows on channel 4 last week? They were pretty good. I missed one and was gutted.  
I've been a Karl devotee for years and I *think* I'm happy that he's finally getting recognition... ruins all my feelings of superiority though. Now everyone bloody knows who he is.


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 21, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Anyone watch the Karl Pilkington 5 minute shows on channel 4 last week? They were pretty good. I missed one and was gutted.
> I've been a Karl devotee for years and I *think* I'm happy that he's finally getting recognition... ruins all my feelings of superiority though. Now everyone bloody knows who he is.


No. Didn't know anything about them.


----------



## Onket (Aug 21, 2006)

I only managed to catch one of them last week, but it was very good. I only caught a couple of the XFM shows too, there is a good lengthed extra on one of th Gervais stand up DVDs where he interviews Pilkington. I think it's on the Politics DVD.


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 21, 2006)

Onket said:
			
		

> I only managed to catch one of them last week, but it was very good. I only caught a couple of the XFM shows too, there is a good lengthed extra on one of th Gervais stand up DVDs where he interviews Pilkington. I think it's on the Politics DVD.


Yeah it is. It's the one where he displays his frustration with the three legged man who chose to be a juggler. 

The XFM shows are well worth getting into, particularly the early ones where Ricky and Steven begin to discover the wonder of Karl's brain.


----------



## mk12 (Aug 21, 2006)

on politics (his standup), watch the extra bit where he interviews karl pilkington.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 21, 2006)

The XFM shows were great, but my first real long term introduction to the brain of Karl was on the Guardian podcasts they did - I think the one that finally actually had me crying on the bus (very embarassing) was the bit about the midget fighters and the lion...aside from the fact that the story itself (some bloke with a midget fighting league said they could take on a lion (tiger?), did it and most of the midgets were killed or injured in the first 5 minutes...tragic but OMG SO funny...

I think Extras gets better 2nd time around - I wasn't too impressed last time around, but on second viewing I'm finding that I'm paying more attention to the acting than the jokes and getting more out of it.

But Karl...comedy God.


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 21, 2006)

The star of Extras is Steve Merchant:

"Ride Sally riiiiiiiide!"
"What are you doing?!"
"Just having a little sing song!" 

I hope he's featured more in the new series.

I didn't like then end episode where he gets the BBC show about "the wacky boss in a boring office". Why did they have to do use their own story? And how's it going to work in the next series? Is he not an extra anymore?


----------



## stavros (Aug 21, 2006)

I remember last year when the BBC got Gervais to interview Larry David, making out that in some way they were on the same quality level, pan-Atlantic equivalents. Both Seinfeld and Curb Your Enthusiasm are light years ahead of anything Gervais has ever done.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 21, 2006)

stavros said:
			
		

> I remember last year when the BBC got Gervais to interview Larry David, making out that in some way they were on the same quality level, pan-Atlantic equivalents. Both Seinfeld and Curb Your Enthusiasm are light years ahead of anything Gervais has ever done.


 Larry David is a big fan of Ricky Gervais.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 21, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Anyone watch the Karl Pilkington 5 minute shows on channel 4 last week? They were pretty good. I missed one and was gutted.
> I've been a Karl devotee for years and I *think* I'm happy that he's finally getting recognition... ruins all my feelings of superiority though. Now everyone bloody knows who he is.



Saw one. Absolute crap.... or was it supposed to be?


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Aug 21, 2006)

The 3 minute Karl episodes are here:



http://www.karl-pilkington.com/


----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2006)

I enjoyed them. Not the funniest things in the world ever, granted, but very good I thought.

He's better when he's being interviewed I reckon.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes, I like him best with other people. Unscripted, preferably. But it's all good stuff.


----------



## stavros (Aug 22, 2006)

> Larry David is a big fan of Ricky Gervais.


If that's the case I stand corrected. Mind you, The Office and Ab Fab are the only brit-coms I know of to export over there. i would have thought matching Larry to someone like Armando Iannucci would have been better.


----------



## Maltin (Aug 22, 2006)

stavros said:
			
		

> If that's the case I stand corrected. Mind you, The Office and Ab Fab are the only brit-coms I know of to export over there. i would have thought matching Larry to someone like Armando Iannucci would have been better.


I'm not entirely sure what you mean by "to export over there" but when I've been to stores in the US such as Barnes & Noble, Borders, Tower Records, HMV, Virgin etc, it's amazing how many DVD/videos they stock of British comedy programmes (mainly BBC, presumably through BBC America).

I don't know how well they sell or how popular BBC America is.  I know that I was fairly surprised to see one store stocking Last of the Summer Wine.  It didn't strike me as something that would work overseas.

I was also surprised when I met an American couple getting the bus back to the airport in Vegas who watched a lot of BBC America and loved Keeping Up Appearances.  Not a comedy but one of the other things I remember them enjoying watching was Bargain Hunt.

If by export, you mean comedies remade over there successfully (such as The Office), there were several in the seventies such as:

All in the Family (Till Death Us Do Part)
Sanford & Son (Steptoe & Son)
Three's Company (Man About the House)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 22, 2006)

Didn't think much of it this time running, was mildly funny the first time...


----------



## stavros (Aug 23, 2006)

I meant comedies that America got from us, where they actually showed the British/Irish show. I know Ab Fab definitely hit over there, as did Python so I would guess Fawlty might have too.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 23, 2006)

Like Benny Hill.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 24, 2006)

Stavros - most UK comedies end up on DVD sell through in the US; The Office, Little Britain, League of Gentlemen (which I was really surprised about)

Talk to US comedy writers like David, Matt Groening, Jon Stewart etc and they say the same things about current UK comedy that we say about much current US drama and classic stuff like Seinfeld.

I think we've been horrendously spoiled as a country really, when it comes to comedy...


----------



## stavros (Aug 24, 2006)

Makes you wonder why the most sucessful US imports over here are total shite like Will & Grace and especially Friends (will C4 ever stop showing about 3 repeats a day?).


----------



## Maggot (Sep 14, 2006)

New series of Extras starts tonight. Looking forward to it. 






			
				stavros said:
			
		

> Makes you wonder why the most sucessful US imports over here are total shite like Will & Grace and especially Friends (will C4 ever stop showing about 3 repeats a day?).


The simpsons is more successful than either of those.


----------



## King Mob (Sep 14, 2006)

stavros said:
			
		

> Is the universal Gervais love a bit lost on anyone else? The Office was quite good, although Tim was the key character, he was crap on the 11 O'Clock Show, his stand-up was rubbish and Extras just looked like he was showing who was in his phonebook. Maybe I'm alone here.



You're not. Gervais is someone who had one great moment (The Office) and has played on that ever since. It's not that fact that Extras just isn't as funny as critics would have you believe (the only high points of S1 was the Ross Kemp episode and Patrick Stewart, the rest was self-indulgent toss), his stand up is poor and he's not the genius (seen his Simpsons episode? Don't bother) he, and his hordes of fawning admirers think he is





			
				wishface said:
			
		

> Charlie Higson made an observation on previous to last night's Story Of Light Entertainment whereby he said of those people who make what might be called close to the knuckle comedy that if you scratch beneath the surface they aren't really that different in their beliefs. To wit Bernard Manning and now Ricky Gervais.



Higson makes a pretty valid point. All this 'ironic' racism is really just Manning-esque racism for the 21st century. The Sam Jackson episode was just fucking dismal and a feeble excuse for the type of racist gags i thought we'd got rid of years ago.

But it's the love-in that bothers me the most. Witness Alison Graham spout on in the Radio Times.



> Andy Millman's days as a bored and thwarted man, eking out a living as an extra, are now behind him. He's at the BBC, working on his cherished sitcom. But Andy's vision is being diluted by everyone around him, specifically an unimaginative BBC head of comedy. As rehearsals progress, it's obvious that Andy (Ricky Gervais) has merely swapped one kind of hell for another. It's this undercurrent of pathos and disappointment that makes Extras a bit special. It's not a riot of laughs, though there are funny bits from Keith Chegwin, playing an appallingly inappropriate version of himself, and from Stephen Merchant as Millman's idiotic agent. Special guest Orlando Bloom is a sport, too, as a selfabsorbed, Johnny Depp-hating jerk. But of course this is Ricky Gervais's show as he masterfully paints a picture of a man torn between integrity, compromise and ambition.



So 'it's not a riot of laughs'. So it defeats the object of a comedy series by actually not being funny. The Keith Chegwin stuff is yet more 'ironic' racism.

Gervais had tried to do Larry David/Larry Sanders. It hasn't worked because he's forgot to actually make it funny, but hey, it's full of pathos and Jew gags so thats fine.

I need a cup of tea now....


----------



## Maggot (Sep 14, 2006)

King Mob said:
			
		

> Higson makes a pretty valid point. All this 'ironic' racism is really just Manning-esque racism for the 21st century. The Sam Jackson episode was just fucking dismal and a feeble excuse for the type of racist gags i thought we'd got rid of years ago.


There wasn't any racism in the Samuel Jackson episode. It was all about Maggie being worried that she looked racist.


----------



## sparkling (Sep 14, 2006)

King Mob said:
			
		

> You're not. Gervais is someone who had one great moment (The Office) and has played on that ever since. It's not that fact that Extras just isn't as funny as critics would have you believe (the only high points of S1 was the Ross Kemp episode and Patrick Stewart, the rest was self-indulgent toss), his stand up is poor and he's not the genius (seen his Simpsons episode? Don't bother) he, and his hordes of fawning admirers think he is
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Agree with lots of this.... I loved The Office but cannot stand Gervaise's standup which is cringingly awlful in my opinion.


----------



## King Mob (Sep 14, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> There wasn't any racism in the Samuel Jackson episode. It was all about Maggie being worried that she looked racist.




Which led to lots of _hilarious_ gags about Sam Jackson looking like Larry Fishbourne because they're both black! Oh my aching sides!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 14, 2006)

King Mob said:
			
		

> Which led to lots of _hilarious_ gags about Sam Jackson looking like Larry Fishbourne because they're both black! Oh my aching sides!



But the joke wasn't that they looked the same, it was about other people not being able to see past the fact that they're both black. Did you think the way Brent treated the woman in the wheelchair in the Office was offensive to disabled people?


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 14, 2006)

Maltin said:
			
		

> I was also surprised when I met an American couple getting the bus back to the airport in Vegas who watched a lot of BBC America and loved Keeping Up Appearances.  Not a comedy but one of the other things I remember them enjoying watching was Bargain Hunt.



That's very strange, because _I_ also met a couple in Vegas who enjoyed Keeping Up Appearances. They must get around a lot.


----------



## mk12 (Sep 14, 2006)

> All this 'ironic' racism is really just Manning-esque racism for the 21st century



 For christ's sake. I suggest you re-watch the episodes and concentrate a bit.


----------



## Maltin (Sep 14, 2006)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> That's very strange, because _I_ also met a couple in Vegas who enjoyed Keeping Up Appearances. They must get around a lot.


When was this.  I was there in September.  I think they had relations in Coventry.


----------



## Onket (Sep 14, 2006)

I enjoyed tonight's episode. So there.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 14, 2006)

Onket said:
			
		

> I enjoyed tonight's episode. So there.



Me too. I loved the bit where Chegwin challenged him to name a black british funny man, and he was really thinking, and looked up at the picture of Lenny Henry, then resumed his intense thinking face.

I think the Maggie character is great as well - i'd like to make that woman my wife, there - i've said it


----------



## Loki (Sep 14, 2006)

My bro is an extra in Extras  He's in the one with Jonathan Woss, dunno when it's being aired.

I forgot about the episode tonight  but someone's already put up a torrent on uknova.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 15, 2006)

I laughed so much it hurt. The bitter and twisted Keith Chegwin, fantastic.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 15, 2006)

King Mob said:
			
		

> The Keith Chegwin stuff is yet more 'ironic' racism.



Just read this. The joke is that Keith Chegwin is playing a washed-up star who is bitter and twisted and blames everyone but himself. Are you really that thick?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 15, 2006)

I loved it. I was totally howling when Cheggers asked if the bbc was still full of jews and queers. I can't believe some people on here not realising how they taking the piss out of racism, not actually being racist themselves.


----------



## Structaural (Sep 15, 2006)

I think it's excellent and gets better with second viewing. My dad said that when Faulty Towers first aired most people would watch it open-mouthed and cringing...
I think all this Gervais is a Bernard Manning type character under the surface is bollocks, listen to his podcasts and you can see it's all just a character. Higson would love to do something even slightly as funny as the office, he's just a catchphrase merchant anyway. The Fast Show only worked because it allowed people to go into the office the next day a la Brent and repeat all the 'funny' catchphrases.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 15, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> Higson would love to do something even slightly as funny as the office, he's just a catchphrase merchant anyway. The Fast Show only worked because it allowed people to go into the office the next day a la Brent and repeat all the 'funny' catchphrases.



I must protest!!!!!!      

Ted & Ralph were stunningly well done.


----------



## Louloubelle (Sep 15, 2006)

I think it's comedy genius

It's all about conflict and humiliation, the thing with the glasses was something I could relate to, having been involed in projects with control freaks who insist on having things go their way, even when they're wrong.   Stuff like that happens all the time.

Also the bit where maggie was humiliated by the actress was horribly painful.  I found it more excrutiating than funny, but loved it nonetheless.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 15, 2006)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> I loved it. I was totally howling when Cheggers asked if the bbc was still full of jews and queers. I can't believe some people on here not realising how they taking the piss out of racism, not actually being racist themselves.



I think it might be a case of people feeling upset because they think they should, or perhaps they either just don't get it, or are being deliberately obtuse to look cool. Whatever, they're missing some great comedy, cutting off their noses. 

Can't wait for Bowie next week. Wow. Bowie.

As for funny black man here, I can't think of many. Richard Blackwood isn't funny he's a twat. Lenny isn't that funny but is not a twat. I'm not that up on the underground scene maybe there are some decent chaps/lasses knocking about that aren't mainstream.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 15, 2006)

Chris Rock is fucking hilarious - and yer dear departed Pryor of course.



The bloke who plays Johnson in Peep Show is


----------



## Structaural (Sep 15, 2006)

I agree with the previous poster - Marchant is the organ grinder, Gervais is the monkey


----------



## Flashman (Sep 15, 2006)

They're yanks though. But yes, they are funny. Dunno the chap in Peep Show I've only seen a couple. The chap from Garth Marenghi's Darkplace wotsit is funny actually.







Yes. I nominate Richard Ayoade. He cracks me up.


----------



## SwizzleStiX (Sep 15, 2006)

I really enjoyed it, its like modern day shakespeare. Steve Merchant is excellent too.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 15, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> I agree with the previous poster - Marchant is the organ grinder, Gervais is the monkey



Most definitely imo. Merchant is bloody brilliant.

His five minute cameo in Green Wing as the technicianian always has me in stitches.


----------



## Structaural (Sep 15, 2006)

Balbi said:
			
		

> I must protest!
> 
> Ted & Ralph were stunningly well done.



Yeah, they were, but the rest  and it's Whitehouse who's the genius there.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 15, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> Yeah, they were, but the rest  and it's Whitehouse who's the genius there.



I reckon the whole thing was class - yeah it's catchphrase stuff, but I still laugh when I'm watching them  Apart from the suits you sir guys, wankers  

The artist bloke with the aversion to black


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 15, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> I
> 
> Can't wait for Bowie next week. Wow. Bowie.
> 
> .



Oh my god, that is going to be the best telly EVER. 

*wees pants in excitement*


----------



## Structaural (Sep 15, 2006)

Loki said:
			
		

> My bro is an extra in Extras  He's in the one with Jonathan Woss, dunno when it's being aired.
> 
> I forgot about the episode tonight  but someone's already put up a torrent on uknova.



You can watch it online
http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbctwo/programmes/?id=extras


My gf used to work as a casting agent, she cries with laughter all through the show, so that might sway my opinion a bit. That Maggie is the best 'stupid' character in comedy at the moment.


----------



## Structaural (Sep 15, 2006)

Balbi said:
			
		

> I reckon the whole thing was class - yeah it's catchphrase stuff, but I still laugh when I'm watching them  Apart from the suits you sir guys, wankers
> 
> The artist bloke with the aversion to black



BLACK!.. like the steamtrain of despair crashing through the flowerbeds of life... yeah he was good, alright I take it back! ....not the pins mummy..


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 15, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> BLACK!.. like the steamtrain of despair crashing through the flowerbeds of life... yeah he was good, alright I take it back! ....not the pins mummy..



 Love it! He was my favourite - my husband still 'does' him and it cracks me up every time.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 15, 2006)

New tagline found!


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 15, 2006)

I was glad I caught last night's - fucking hysterical from Orlando 'Jonny Depp's a Wanker' Bloom determindly trying to pull Maggie (and her AWFUL actress friend...'So glad I'm out of the cess pool...no offence'), and best of all, Barry from East Enders being used as an example of not selling out, of being dignified and quitting at the top...and then all the sweets and sandwiches falling out...fucking class...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 15, 2006)

This was much better, a bit of a slow burner but Extras is getting there. Good stuff!


----------



## Santino (Sep 15, 2006)

Balbi said:
			
		

> The artist bloke with the aversion to black


Rascist!


----------



## Balbi (Sep 15, 2006)

Alex B said:
			
		

> Rascist!



"whats for dinner mother? PIN SOUUUUUUUP!"


----------



## Santino (Sep 15, 2006)

"Where did you sleep last night, Mother? Father's grave?"


----------



## STFC (Sep 15, 2006)

Quite enjoyed Extras last night, but as with the first series I can't help thinking at the end 'is that it?'. There's something missing, but I can't put my finger on it.

As for Johnny the painter, he was far and away the best thing on The Fast Show. His poor wife was ace too. "Black! Black! You lock me in the cellar and feed me pins!".


----------



## King Mob (Sep 15, 2006)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Just read this. The joke is that Keith Chegwin is playing a washed-up star who is bitter and twisted and blames everyone but himself. Are you really that thick?



No, are you. What was the point of Chegwin's appearance but to cram in some 'anti-PC' gags for the critics to howl over.

"oh Ricky is just so _ daring!_"


----------



## King Mob (Sep 15, 2006)

D'wards said:
			
		

> I think the Maggie character is great as well - i'd like to make that woman my wife, there - i've said it




The Maggie character seems now only to be there to allow the show to still be called _Extras_, and shoehorn in the A-List celebs. Bloom added nothing to the show or the plot so why was he there. Oh yes, to sell the show on HBO.

Also if Millman can step in and start directing a scene then surely he could have got Maggie a job on his sitcom?


----------



## Structaural (Sep 15, 2006)

I haven't seen last nights yet so... *unsubscribes*


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 15, 2006)

King Mob said:
			
		

> The Maggie character seems now only to be there to allow the show to still be called _Extras_, and shoehorn in the A-List celebs. Bloom added nothing to the show or the plot so why was he there. Oh yes, to sell the show on HBO.
> 
> Also if Millman can step in and start directing a scene then surely he could have got Maggie a job on his sitcom?



How can you say Bloom added nothing to the show - he was hilarious! Not my type though.


----------



## King Mob (Sep 15, 2006)

STFC said:
			
		

> Quite enjoyed Extras last night, but as with the first series I can't help thinking at the end 'is that it?'. There's something missing, but I can't put my finger on it.



Perhaps top cunt Sam Wollaston can help you.



> In Ricky Gervais's diary in this week's Radio Times he writes: "One scene [with Keith Chegwin] holds the record for the most takes in either series, because we just couldn't get through it without laughing. I hope you do the same." But actually there wasn't a time when I couldn't stop laughing. In fact I laughed very little - I marvelled, I squirmed, I clenched, I appreciated, I clapped, but I think most of the laughing was being done by them.



http://media.guardian.co.uk/broadcast/comment/0,,1873100,00.html

Again, it's the "it's not really funny but it's made me squirm and that makes up for the lack of comedy in there" angle.

I was prepared to give S2 a go, but it was too horribly self-indulgent, too much of an agenda by Gervais to show that 'his' type of "realistic" comedy is more worthy than that old stuff which was filmed in front of studio audiences and had laugh tracks.


----------



## Santino (Sep 15, 2006)

I often find that bits I found good-but-not-funny when watching become funnier when I think about them again or watch a repeat.


----------



## King Mob (Sep 15, 2006)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> How can you say Bloom added nothing to the show - he was hilarious! Not my type though.




How was he hilarious? The 'Johnny Depp isn't as cool as me' stuff was tedious and the kiss with Maggie was telegraphed from the start. Bloom is what he is; a competant actor who looks pretty. That's it. He's not a comic genius and his lines could have done with being submitted to a good script editor.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 15, 2006)

King Mob said:
			
		

> How was he hilarious? The 'Johnny Depp isn't as cool as me' stuff was tedious and the kiss with Maggie was telegraphed from the start. Bloom is what he is; a competant actor who looks pretty. That's it. He's not a comic genius and his lines could have done with being submitted to a good script editor.



Ooooh - kay. We'll have to agree to disagree then. Can I ask - what do you find funny? Cos you don't exactly strike me as being a barrel of laughs at parties, if you know what I mean.


----------



## King Mob (Sep 15, 2006)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Ooooh - kay. We'll have to agree to disagree then. Can I ask - what do you find funny? Cos you don't exactly strike me as being a barrel of laughs at parties, if you know what I mean.




Is that because i don't like Extras and dare to actually say that a comedy show which isn't funny isn't really a comedy show, or indeed isn't very good?

So rather than just throw lists of likes and dislikes at each other, would care to discuss the show and explain why you liked it?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 15, 2006)

King Mob said:
			
		

> Is that because i don't like Extras and dare to actually say that a comedy show which isn't funny isn't really a comedy show, or indeed isn't very good?
> 
> So rather than just throw lists of likes and dislikes at each other, would care to discuss the show and explain why you liked it?



No mate thats's not it - you just come over as a bit po-faced. I liked it because I thought it was very funny, simple as. I don't really want to analyse it further, because I had enough of deconstructing stuff at uni, and I find too much analysis can take the joy out of something. So, as I said, we'd better agree to disagree.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 15, 2006)

i didn't find it funny. Clever, yes, uncomfortable yes, well-written, i suppose. 

but not actually funny.


----------



## King Mob (Sep 15, 2006)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> No mate thats's not it - you just come over as a bit po-faced. I liked it because I thought it was very funny, simple as. I don't really want to analyse it further, because I had enough of deconstructing stuff at uni, and I find too much analysis can take the joy out of something. So, as I said, we'd better agree to disagree.




Ok, fair enough. But being critical of things, especially stuff like _Extras_ which is built up to be the Best in British Comedy, is healthy.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 15, 2006)

King Mob said:
			
		

> Ok, fair enough. But being critical of things, especially stuff like _Extras_ which is built up to be the Best in British Comedy, is healthy.




Of course criticism is healthy, but sometimes its better for the soul just to laugh. If you find it funny, of course.


----------



## wishface (Sep 15, 2006)

King Mob said:
			
		

> No, are you. What was the point of Chegwin's appearance but to cram in some 'anti-PC' gags for the critics to howl over.
> 
> "oh Ricky is just so _ daring!_"


That's how i felt. 

I don't get it: 'is it still run by jews and queers?' - what's the joke? 

The more i hear from Gervais the more i think he is like that himself. 

That plsu the show is just overrated and not very funny. The only funny character is the Stephen Merchant character. The rest of it is repetitive and offensive and boring.

But that's not the cool thing to say.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 15, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i didn't find it funny. Clever, yes, uncomfortable yes, well-written, i suppose.
> 
> but not actually funny.



I found it funny in places but still better than the first season which I found to be a poor mans The Office (which wqas fucking class)...


----------



## wishface (Sep 15, 2006)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> I loved it. I was totally howling when Cheggers asked if the bbc was still full of jews and queers. I can't believe some people on here not realising how they taking the piss out of racism, not actually being racist themselves.


How is that taking the piss out of racism, exactly?


----------



## wishface (Sep 15, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> I think it's excellent and gets better with second viewing. My dad said that when Faulty Towers first aired most people would watch it open-mouthed and cringing...
> I think all this Gervais is a Bernard Manning type character under the surface is bollocks, listen to his podcasts and you can see it's all just a character. Higson would love to do something even slightly as funny as the office, he's just a catchphrase merchant anyway. The Fast Show only worked because it allowed people to go into the office the next day a la Brent and repeat all the 'funny' catchphrases.


That, and the fact it was actually funny and original. Extras isn't.


----------



## Onket (Sep 15, 2006)

Yes, Extras is funny.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 15, 2006)

No, Extras is not funny.

Neither was the vast majority of The Office.

His Simpsons episode actually takes the title of Worst. Episode. Ever.


----------



## Onket (Sep 15, 2006)

Balbi said:
			
		

> His Simpsons episode actually takes the title of Worst. Episode. Ever.



Not seen that one yet, but I had heard that was the case.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 15, 2006)

Onket said:
			
		

> Not seen that one yet, but I had heard that was the case.



He does the 'look at me, i can't sing' thing - in cartoon it's rubbish.


----------



## King Mob (Sep 15, 2006)

Balbi said:
			
		

> Neither was the vast majority of The Office.



I'll defend The Office as it was actually funny. If you strip all the critics wanking over the 'cringefactor' away then you have a funny and actually well written series. There's loads of great lines in The Office that piss over 'That Dance'.




			
				Balbi said:
			
		

> His Simpsons episode actually takes the title of Worst. Episode. Ever.



Which is saying something seeing how far the Simpsons has declined since 98/99.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 15, 2006)

wishface said:
			
		

> How is that taking the piss out of racism, exactly?


Because its funny to see someone who has made a living out of their cheeky-chappy persona, come out with something so completely shocking? We're laughing at him, not with him.

Oh and I agree about Gervais' Simpson's episode - it was terrible.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 15, 2006)

Yes, you may see it like that.

But I know a lot of people who don't see it like that, who see it at face value.

I think it's nasty unecessary shite. It's in that reality format so people take it as given most of the time.

Something like The Day Today or Brass Eye was meant to be surreal, so it didn't take it seriously.

I lived with a bloke who took anti-semitism and racism to new levels inspired in part by Gervais and his ilk.


----------



## Structaural (Sep 15, 2006)

wishface said:
			
		

> That, and the fact it was actually funny and original. Extras isn't.



Why do I laugh all the way through it then, whereas the Fast Show would generally just make me smile. Horses for courses init?

I haven't seen the new series but the first one just repeated got better with time I found.

I don't think the Simpson's are very funny at all anymore.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 15, 2006)

Balbi said:
			
		

> Yes, you may see it like that.
> 
> But I know a lot of people who don't see it like that, who see it at face value.
> 
> ...



But people said much the same about the Brass-Eye paedophilia episode. Should we really avoid humour around 'sensitive' topics, because some people will fail to get the joke?


----------



## Balbi (Sep 15, 2006)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> But people said much the same about the Brass-Eye paedophilia episode. Should we really avoid humour around 'sensitive' topics, because some people will fail to get the joke?



Brass Eye was so fruitloop that it divorced itself from reality.

Extras bases itself very much in a reality format, like The Office did.

That's the difference.


----------



## King Mob (Sep 15, 2006)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Because its funny to see someone who has made a living out of their cheeky-chappy persona, come out with something so completely shocking? We're laughing at him, not with him.



Is it? It looked more like a desperate attempt to be controversial and do a "eh, we know Keith is really right, eh guys" thing. Keith Harris was initially cast in the Chegwin part, he refused as he said he wasn't 'that desperate'. 

The thing is about doing that kind of humour is you have to be sure you know what you're doing with it. I'm not sure Gervais is doing anything but trying to stir up a easy controversy.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 15, 2006)

King Mob said:
			
		

> No, are you. What was the point of Chegwin's appearance but to cram in some 'anti-PC' gags for the critics to howl over.
> 
> "oh Ricky is just so _ daring!_"



The same as Les Dennis's appearance and Ross Kemp's appearance and Patrick Stewart's appearance, to take the piss out of themselves. Saying 'Is the BBC still run by Jews and queers?' is not in itself a gag. A washed-up, bitter TV star saying it makes it a gag.


----------



## King Mob (Sep 15, 2006)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> But people said much the same about the Brass-Eye paedophilia episode. Should we really avoid humour around 'sensitive' topics, because some people will fail to get the joke?



No, but as said you have to be sure you know what you're doing and what your intentions are. BES wasn't a complete success but it laid its targets out and made its agenda clear, Extras doesn't.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 15, 2006)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> The same as Les Dennis's appearance and Ross Kemp's appearance and Patrick Stewart's appearance, to take the piss out of themselves. Saying 'Is the BBC still run by Jews and queers?' is not in itself a gag. A washed-up, bitter TV star saying it makes it a gag.



I still don't get that as funny. It's just gratuitous, and not in a good way.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 15, 2006)

Balbi said:
			
		

> Brass Eye was so fruitloop that it divorced itself from reality.
> 
> Extras bases itself very much in a reality format, like The Office did.
> 
> That's the difference.




You may have thought Brass-Eye totally fruit-loop, as did I, but I remember a huge furore in the media, because people didn't get the joke.  And do you really think loads of people watching Extra *really* believe Cheggers is a racist homophobe?


----------



## Balbi (Sep 15, 2006)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> You may have thought Brass-Eye totally fruit-loop, as did I, but I remember a huge furore in the media, because people didn't get the joke.  And do you really think loads of people watching Extra *really* believe Cheggers is a racist homophobe?



A lot of people don't look at the pictures and just go with the words 

They think that it's the words that are funny, and not the tragic twattishness of the character.

So everyone repeats the words and gets the laugh, and becomes twattish with it!


----------



## Salo (Sep 15, 2006)

I gave it a go but I cannot stand Gervais. I just don't think he's funny or likeable. It's a shame because I think the woman in it is good, she's funny. Extras is just another vehicle for Gervais to ingratiate himself with all his old gags and routines. It's not good the way you can see each character in Extras playing out pretty much the same lines and mannerisms that he wrote into The Office.

I also think there is something very borderline and suspect about his jokes. I am sure he thinks he is being very post modern but I find him very sleazy and offensive. His 'it's what real people are like' tack does not rub with me.

Also his Flannimals book or whatever it is called is utter b*llocks.


----------



## King Mob (Sep 15, 2006)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> The same as Les Dennis's appearance and Ross Kemp's appearance and Patrick Stewart's appearance, to take the piss out of themselves. Saying 'Is the BBC still run by Jews and queers?' is not in itself a gag. A washed-up, bitter TV star saying it makes it a gag.



There's taking the piss out themselves (the Kemp and Stewart episodes were the two best ones of S1, the Dennis one was shite.) and there's creating the sort of 'gag' that uses racist language for effect. The 'Jews and queers' line sticks out like a sore thumb because part of the 'gag' involves Millman's acceptance of the comment in a "eh you can't say that but it is true" way.


----------



## King Mob (Sep 15, 2006)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> You may have thought Brass-Eye totally fruit-loop, as did I, but I remember a huge furore in the media, because people didn't get the joke.  And do you really think loads of people watching Extra *really* believe Cheggers is a racist homophobe?




Possibly, it's why Keith Harris knocked back the gig-he didn't want to be seen saying those lines and associate himself with that type of 'ironic' racism.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 15, 2006)

Balbi said:
			
		

> I still don't get that as funny. It's just gratuitous, and not in a good way.



It wasn't particularly funny as a line, more the fact that Chegwin had turned into a bitter anti-semitic, homophobe whilst remembering his cheeky chappy persona in the days of Chegger's plays Pop. Have you ever seen the real Paul Daniel's spouting his bitter shite? When it's real it's not so much funny as pathetic. This, however, made me chuckle.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 15, 2006)

King Mob said:
			
		

> There's taking the piss out themselves (the Kemp and Stewart episodes were the two best ones of S1, the Dennis one was shite.) and there's creating the sort of 'gag' that uses racist language for effect. The 'Jews and queers' line sticks out like a sore thumb because part of the 'gag' involves Millman's acceptance of the comment in a "eh you can't say that but it is true" way.



No, he just seemed resigned to the man's imbecility. When you've had enough dealings with homophobes and racists that you just shrug in a 'What's the point?' way.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 15, 2006)

Balbi said:
			
		

> A lot of people don't look at the pictures and just go with the words
> 
> They think that it's the words that are funny, and not the tragic twattishness of the character.
> 
> So everyone repeats the words and gets the laugh, and becomes twattish with it!



You see, I think these people are in the minority really. Humour is aften a bit near the bone - I think censoring it because some people are incapable of 'getting it' [because of their own racism / homophobia] is the wrong way to go. Because if you go down that road, where do you stop?  I'd say the Brass Eye episode is a prime example. I mean people / the media / disgusted of Tunbridge wells, got completely the wrong end of the stick about that one, didn't they?


----------



## King Mob (Sep 15, 2006)

Salo said:
			
		

> I also think there is something very borderline and suspect about his jokes. I am sure he thinks he is being very post modern but I find him very sleazy and offensive. His 'it's what real people are like' tack does not rub with me.



I don't think Gervais is an out and out racist or homophobe, but he certainly pushes the boundries in a way that suggests he has some racist and homophobic thoughts.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 15, 2006)

King Mob said:
			
		

> I don't think Gervais is an out and out racist or homophobe, but he certainly pushes the boundries in a way that suggests he has some racist and homophobic thoughts.



Have you never had a racist or homophobic thought, then?


----------



## King Mob (Sep 15, 2006)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> No, he just seemed resigned to the man's imbecility. When you've had enough dealings with homophobes and racists that you just shrug in a 'What's the point?' way.




If this had been a one-off in the series i'd be prepared to accept that but after the last episode of S1 where Millman drops homophobic comments about his gay producer to Maggie, i'd say that the Millman character is doing more than that.


----------



## King Mob (Sep 15, 2006)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Have you never had a racist or homophobic thought, then?



Not since i learned that being a racist or homophobe was being a fucking cunt. I think that was when i was about 15. What's Gervais's excuse with these fixations then?


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 15, 2006)

Leaving aside that the Les Dennis eps was one of the bravest things a TV face from light entertainment could do, and came over almost as a mea culpa in places...

Let's go back 20/30 years to Alf Garnett shall we? Was that a deeply offensive piece of comedy or a fantastically subtle send up of a specific kind of racism and intolerance? 



> I lived with a bloke who took anti-semitism and racism to new levels inspired in part by Gervais and his ilk.



Well, you lived with a fucking idiot didn't you? _Exactly_ the same arguments about racism as we're having here were thrashed over years ago over 'Til Death Us Do Part - those who 'got' it realising Alf was a grotesque send-up, those who didn't thinking it was little more than an encouragement to racists...and sadly that there were idiots out there who DID take it at face value and think the way your flatmate did.

Humour is deeply subjective - Stavros and I have had loooong debates over the value of Friends as a piece of comedy writing - but to turn round and say that Gervais is little more than Bernard Manning is idiotic - he's nothing like that reactionary fucker on ANY level. 

And King Bob - I totally disagree with your take on the 'jews & queers line-Gervais' reaction was a mixture of disbelief that Keith Chegwin was saying it, mixed with that kind of complete unease and 'fuck, how do I reply to that' that often happens when you suddenly find out someone is a bigoted fuck (altho I think Peep Show did it better when Mark is befriended by his racist colleague).


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 15, 2006)

King Mob said:
			
		

> Not since i learned that being a racist or homophobe was being a fucking cunt. I think that was when i was about 15. What's Gervais's excuse with these fixations then?



There are many different degrees of racism and homophobia. Gervais is laughing at the milder forms that affect a lot of white, straight, males in the UK.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 15, 2006)

He's still not funny 

Peep Show is


----------



## salem (Sep 15, 2006)

Only caught the end of it but what I thought what I saw was brilliant.

Someone above made the point about Paul Daniels and I think that's spot on. It was the contrast between funny persona on the outside and the bitter person in reality that it's showing up. That it was Chegwin saying the line as a washed up and bitter actor only serves to undermine what was said anyway.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 15, 2006)

Balbi said:
			
		

> He's still not funny
> 
> Peep Show is



Yeah, Peep Show with it's comedy Nazis. I'm sure Jewish folk up and down the country were rolling around there living rooms.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 15, 2006)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Yeah, Peep Show with it's comedy Nazis. I'm sure Jewish folk up and down the country were rolling around there living rooms.



But that's non-gratuitous and put across in a way that's genuinely funny.

"Wild Love. Crazy Love. Nazi love!"


----------



## King Mob (Sep 15, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> And King Bob - I totally disagree with your take on the 'jews & queers line-Gervais' reaction was a mixture of disbelief that Keith Chegwin was saying it, mixed with that kind of complete unease and 'fuck, how do I reply to that' that often happens when you suddenly find out someone is a bigoted fuck (altho I think Peep Show did it better when Mark is befriended by his racist colleague).



I've said above why i have problems with it. And yes, the Peep Show episode handled the whole subject much better without using the 'ironic' racism that Gervais uses in virtually all his work.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 15, 2006)

Balbi said:
			
		

> But that's non-gratuitous and put across in a way that's genuinely funny.
> 
> "Wild Love. Crazy Love. Nazi love!"



That's subjective though, isn't it?


----------



## Balbi (Sep 15, 2006)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> That's subjective though, isn't it?



Possibly, but Peep Show handles its subjects better


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 15, 2006)

Balbi said:
			
		

> Possibly, but Peep Show handles its subjects better



In your humble opinion of course!


----------



## Balbi (Sep 15, 2006)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> In your humble opinion of course!



I won't get into this argument - needless to say I am right.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 15, 2006)

Balbi said:
			
		

> I won't get into this argument - needless to say I am right.



I'm sure you are. Maybe I'll have to revise my opinion on all comedy. Time to give those Hi de Hi reruns another chance.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 15, 2006)

Balbi said:
			
		

> I won't get into this argument - needless to say I am right.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 15, 2006)

Peep Show works because it's entirely based around twisted internal conversations that men have in their heads - I remember watching the first series thinking 'Women shouldn't be allowed to watch this cos it's EXACTLY how men think', which creates a very different feel and environment with which to play around with things like racism, homophobia etc.

It's like last nights Mitchell and Webb show when they did the Makeover the Burkha skit, which ended with them talking off camera about 'what was the point of this, aside from mocking people's deeply held religious beliefs, and then the chubby one taking the Burkha off and he's blacked himself up and has an 'I'm not going to apologise for it anymore' rant - still the same kind of 'clever clever', post-modern take on racism as Gervais...same went for the 'Anxious Nazis' skit...


----------



## Balbi (Sep 15, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> It's like last nights Mitchell and Webb show when they did the Makeover the Burkha skit, which ended with them talking off camera about 'what was the point of this, aside from mocking people's deeply held religious beliefs, and then the chubby one taking the Burkha off and he's blacked himself up and has an 'I'm not going to apologise for it anymore' rant - still the same kind of 'clever clever', post-modern take on racism as Gervais...same went for the 'Anxious Nazis' skit...



But that had me crying with laughter and Chegwin just made me switch off


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 15, 2006)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> I'm  Time to give those Hi de Hi reruns another chance.



Or how about a few episodes of Allo Allo?

*shudders*


----------



## King Mob (Sep 15, 2006)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> I'm sure you are. Maybe I'll have to revise my opinion on all comedy. Time to give those Hi de Hi reruns another chance.




Hey, when they turned Su Pollard into a lesbian crackwhore it perked up.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 15, 2006)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Or how about a few episodes of Allo Allo?
> 
> *shudders*



It ain't half hot mum, anyone?


----------



## Balbi (Sep 15, 2006)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Or how about a few episodes of Allo Allo?
> 
> *shudders*



The new German Asst. Manager is called Herr Flick


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 15, 2006)

Balbi said:
			
		

> But that had me crying with laughter and Chegwin just made me switch off



And that's your subjective response - you don't like Gervais, but do Mitchell and Webb's style, altho it's humour of a similar kind, not necessarily 'better' or 'worse'.

It's the same as the 'Friends is shite' argument - from the perspective of well written humour and comedy it's an excellent show, but because of the set and setting, many people find it a turn-off, as opposed to say Seinfeld, CYE or Arrested Development. But all are equally well written comedies in terms of jokes, workplay, slapstick etc etc - all the ingredients that make for good comedy in an empirical sense, it then becomes the situation and cast that are the key elements in whether you find it funny or not.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 15, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> And that's your subjective response - you don't like Gervais, but do Mitchell and Webb's style, altho it's humour of a similar kind, not necessarily 'better' or 'worse'.
> 
> It's the same as the 'Friends is shite' argument - from the perspective of well written humour and comedy it's an excellent show, but because of the set and setting, many people find it a turn-off, as opposed to say Seinfeld, CYE or Arrested Development. But all are equally well written comedies in terms of jokes, workplay, slapstick etc etc - all the ingredients that make for good comedy in an empirical sense, it then becomes the situation and cast that are the key elements in whether you find it funny or not.




My point exactly, only you put it much more eloquently.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 15, 2006)

I have yet to see CYE - and I am certain I'm missing out!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 15, 2006)

I just watched the 2nd series of CYE back to back. That was absolutely superb. I loved the one where he's in the women's toilets with the water bottle down his pants to smuggle into the cinema when the little girl comes in to hug him for repairing her dolly, then runs out to say to all the NBC people, 'Mummy, that bald man is in the women's toilets with something hard in his trousers'. Classic!


----------



## King Mob (Sep 15, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> And that's your subjective response - you don't like Gervais, but do Mitchell and Webb's style, altho it's humour of a similar kind, not necessarily 'better' or 'worse'.



Yes, but Gervais bludgeons his points with no subtlety. 



			
				kyser_soze said:
			
		

> It's the same as the 'Friends is shite' argument - from the perspective of well written humour and comedy it's an excellent show, but because of the set and setting, many people find it a turn-off, as opposed to say Seinfeld, CYE or Arrested Development. But all are equally well written comedies in terms of jokes, workplay, slapstick etc etc - all the ingredients that make for good comedy in an empirical sense, it then becomes the situation and cast that are the key elements in whether you find it funny or not.



Friends is what it was-a decent mass audience sitcom that unfortunately lasted too long. Seinfeld i never liked though i love CYE. But really, if a comedy isn't funny then it's failed.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 15, 2006)

Ah yeah, but the difference is I think that Extras _is_ funny, and a fantastic lampooning of the whole TV/acting industry.

I don't especially like CYE - I find myself wanting to punch LD rather than laugh at the scrapes he gets himself into, but can still see it for the great comedy it is. Much preferred Arrested Development, and not just for the lovely Portia di Rossi...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 15, 2006)

King Mob said:
			
		

> though i love CYE.



Do you like the episode when he meets the black rapper who keeps going on about how much he likes pussy, and will never give up extra pussy even when he gets married. That was walking a thin line.


----------



## King Mob (Sep 15, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Ah yeah, but the difference is I think that Extras _is_ funny, and a fantastic lampooning of the whole TV/acting industry.



It's not a full on lampoon though, it's got too much of Gervais's ego in it (the show really needs a strong script editor saying "sorry Ricky, this is shite, go and sort it out") to make it anything more than self indulgence.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 15, 2006)

King Mob said:
			
		

> Yes, but Gervais bludgeons his points with no subtlety.
> 
> 
> Friends is what it was-a decent mass audience sitcom that unfortunately lasted too long. Seinfeld i never liked though i love CYE. But really, if a comedy isn't funny then it's failed.



But the thing is we all find different things funny! So, you can't make a blanket judgement that it a comedy has 'failed', because that is just your subjective opinion.


----------



## King Mob (Sep 15, 2006)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Do you like the episode when he meets the black rapper who keeps going on about how much he likes pussy, and will never give up extra pussy even when he gets married. That was walking a thin line.




It is, but that was clearly a parody of your sterotypical Gansta Rapper.


----------



## King Mob (Sep 15, 2006)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> But the thing is we all find different things funny! So, you can't make a blanket judgement that it a comedy has 'failed', because that is just your subjective opinion.




Of course it is, but i've given reasons why i find Extras not funny and the overwhelming amount of write-ups praise it for not being funny-something truely bizarre for what is a flagship comedy series on British tv.

Now is you enjoy it, fine, fair enough. What annoys me is the way Gervais is held is Godlike awe at the expense of any other opinion.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 15, 2006)

King Mob said:
			
		

> It is, but that was clearly a parody of your sterotypical Gansta Rapper.



Some people might not get Larry's 'ironic' racism, though. Can you imagine?


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 15, 2006)

I would imagine that if Leeeee Jasper or Professor Griff watched it they'd be off on one about it...Griff would probably go off about the Jews dominating Hollywood and TV as well...


----------



## King Mob (Sep 15, 2006)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Some people might not get Larry's 'ironic' racism, though. Can you imagine?



Heavens no, i can't imagine comparing David's body of work to Gervais's. It's too much to imagine.


----------



## King Mob (Sep 15, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I would imagine that if Leeeee Jasper or Professor Griff watched it they'd be off on one about it...Griff would probably go off about the Jews dominating Hollywood and TV as well...



Now if Gervais gets Mel Gibson (assuming he does a season 3) then it could work.


And on that note it's the weekend.....


----------



## wishface (Sep 15, 2006)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Because its funny to see someone who has made a living out of their cheeky-chappy persona, come out with something so completely shocking? We're laughing at him, not with him.
> 
> Oh and I agree about Gervais' Simpson's episode - it was terrible.


Again, how is that funny. That's not a joke. 

Anyone can explain away bigoted humour - just ask Bernard Manning. The Chegwin thing just wasn't funny.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 15, 2006)

wishface said:
			
		

> Again, how is that funny. That's not a joke.
> 
> Anyone can explain away bigoted humour - just ask Bernard Manning. The Chegwin thing just wasn't funny.



But its poking fun *at* the bigot, as I said before we are laughing AT him, not with him. I don't see how that is anything like Bernard Manning. And as others have pointed out that they found the Chegwin bit funny, I think you have to say that its only your opnion. Personally I laughed like a drain.


----------



## exosculate (Sep 15, 2006)

I have really gotten into extras this time round. Did not watch it first time round at all. 

I love the way he plays with ideas of political correctness, and has characters that either

a) Have non pc views (which is how reality is) and allows us to laugh at that and not pretend it doesn't exist

and

b) As others have said the social awkwardness that does arise from certain situations.

Inspiredly funny in places and absolutely nothing like Mannerist humour which revels in its deep felt hatred of others based on bigotted beliefs.


----------



## jms (Sep 15, 2006)

it was good. 

the end.



(watch it again and you will see)


----------



## wishface (Sep 15, 2006)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> But its poking fun *at* the bigot, as I said before we are laughing AT him, not with him. I don't see how that is anything like Bernard Manning. And as others have pointed out that they found the Chegwin bit funny, I think you have to say that its only your opnion. Personally I laughed like a drain.


People find all sorts of stuff funny; it means nothing.

I however didn't laugh at all at anything Chegwin said. It wasn't even ironic. It was clearly designed to be close to the kuckle (couldn't be closer in my view). It wasn't a joke or funny, it was just sad and pathetic. People laugh because it makes them uncomfortable - that's been established. The reason why is because its offensive, but its not offensive because we are laughing at the bigot (and the point of that, if that were the case, would be...? Show off our moral superiority? Arrogance? None of which addresses the issue of racism or shows it for what it is). 

Gervais just inserted some offensive things into a comedy script therefore it must be funny. Hmmm, I don't buy it. 

I find him arrogant, overrated and very repetitive. It works in the office because it has a context and because the character is designed to be that way. But Gervais is always like this (his skits on the 110 clock show was like something out of a 70's northern woarking mens club for gods sake).

It's just not funny, clever or ironic. It didn't make me examine my views on bigotry or even on keith chegwin, it just confirmed my belief that the sun doesn't shine out of Gervais' arse. I'm amazed he's so popular in America.


----------



## wishface (Sep 15, 2006)

jms said:
			
		

> it was good.
> 
> the end.
> 
> ...


Why would I want to watch it again? I seruiously doubt it has that much depth!


----------



## wishface (Sep 15, 2006)

salem said:
			
		

> Only caught the end of it but what I thought what I saw was brilliant.
> 
> Someone above made the point about Paul Daniels and I think that's spot on. It was the contrast between funny persona on the outside and the bitter person in reality that it's showing up. That it was Chegwin saying the line as a washed up and bitter actor only serves to undermine what was said anyway.


But there was no context for the Chegwin personna - and remember he's supposed to be playing himself (or parodying himself). It makes sense when its Ross Kemp sending up his Grant Mitchell image, but when Chegwin is given some offensive lines about 'jews and queers' without a context, it's not funny. To then belabour the point (which they did with the black comic bit) was just embarassing. It's like Love Thy Neighbour all over again.

Just to write it off by saying it's poking fun at political correctness is utter nonsense. Political correctness is a daily mail construct used by bigots to get away with stuff that is and should be seen as offensive. Bernard Manning isn't 'delightfully politically incorrect', he's a sad old bigot. I don't see anything different in Gervais. He's too much like David Brent (perhaps that's why the character was so convincing).


----------



## madzone (Sep 15, 2006)

Wishface - do you think your irony module might be missing?


----------



## Maggot (Sep 15, 2006)

If anyone can't be arsed to read the whole thread here's a summary:




			
				Onket said:
			
		

> Yes, Extras is funny.






			
				Balbi said:
			
		

> No, Extras is not funny.




I enjoyed it, but not as much as the first series.


----------



## Julie (Sep 16, 2006)

futha said:
			
		

> i like the one with samuel l jackson in.
> 
> 'i loved you in the matrix'
> 'that was laurence fishbourse'
> ...



I saw that the other night. Made me laugh out loud


----------



## Julie (Sep 16, 2006)

As for Curb Your Enthusiasm, Larry David annoys the crappa outta me. The whiny voice.... the unfunny lines.... blah.


----------



## jms (Sep 16, 2006)

wishface said:
			
		

> Why would I want to watch it again? I seruiously doubt it has that much depth!



I think you might be surprised


----------



## andy2002 (Sep 16, 2006)

Julie said:
			
		

> As for Curb Your Enthusiasm, Larry David annoys the crappa outta me. The whiny voice.... the unfunny lines.... blah.



Yes, I'd imagine that's why Gervais spends so much of his time stealing David's ideas.


----------



## wishface (Sep 16, 2006)

jms said:
			
		

> I think you might be surprised


Sorry, I really don't care for Gervais or his humour.


----------



## exosculate (Sep 16, 2006)

wishface said:
			
		

> Sorry, I really don't care for Gervais or his humour.




Good for you.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 17, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Yes, I'd imagine that's why Gervais spends so much of his time stealing David's ideas.


Which of Davids Ideas has Gervais stolen?


----------



## Loki (Sep 17, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> If anyone can't be arsed to read the whole thread here's a summary:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I enjoyed this first episode, mebbe not my favourite but hell it's just one episode. Good enough to download and keep, which I only bother with for a very few comedy series on air atm.


----------



## andy2002 (Sep 17, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Which of Davids Ideas has Gervais stolen?



From Seinfeld - Jerry and George go to have a meeting with NBC to pitch them a sitcom.
From Extras - Millman goes to the BBC to pitch them a sitcom.

From Seinfeld - The sitcom is made and Seinfeld briefly becomes home to a sitcom-within-a-sitcom called 'Jerry'.
From Extras - The sitcom is made and Extras becomes home to a sitcon-within-a-sitcom called 'When The Whistle Blows'.

There's a couple off the top of my head. 

Oh, and all that 'big name celebs sending themselves up' was done on Larry Sanders years ago. I think Gervais has done some really good work - The Office was great and parts of Extras have been, too, but it really bugs me when people hold him up as some kind of startlingly original comedy genius. Please, have a little respect for the people he's clearly 'inspired' by. He admits himself the large debt his work has to Larry David so suggesting he's pinched some of his ideas is hardly heresy.


----------



## jms (Sep 17, 2006)

wishface said:
			
		

> Sorry, I really don't care for Gervais or his humour.



To be honest I dont really like the office that much or his stand up, but I think Extras puts forward his style in a more accessible, "traditional" sit-com way, but brings a bit more sophistication to it.. I dont know. You're perfectly entitled to your opinion of course so I won't try and sway you anymore.


----------



## Loki (Sep 17, 2006)

Wot andy2002 said really. It's next to impossible to come up with a situation which isn't derived from something already done. What changes is the style with which it's done and how ideas have been blended and there's no arguing Gervais has his own style of doing it.


----------



## electrogirl (Sep 17, 2006)

I liked the first episode, i think it hits the nail on the head quite frequently. I preferred Maggie's storyline, everyone know's someone who is meant to be your "friend" but is actually a complete dick.

I hope the political correctness thing isn't overdone though, it was done in the first series and it just feels like an easy laugh to hear someone famous say "them blacks" now.


----------



## spoone (Sep 17, 2006)

cheggers and barry from eastenders were on it last night...


cheggers to gervais: " back in the bbc after 15 years... is it still run by jews and queers?"


----------



## wishface (Sep 17, 2006)

spoone said:
			
		

> cheggers and barry from eastenders were on it last night...
> 
> 
> cheggers to gervais: " back in the bbc after 15 years... is it still run by jews and queers?"



Do we need to hear that line again?


----------



## andy2002 (Sep 17, 2006)

spoone said:
			
		

> cheggers and barry from eastenders were on it last night...
> 
> 
> cheggers to gervais: " back in the bbc after 15 years... is it still run by jews and queers?"



Perhaps in the next episode he could have June Whitfield going on about how she hates "muslims and nig-nogs" before injecting heroin into her eyeball. That'd be fucking hilarious!


----------



## Hawkeye Pearce (Sep 21, 2006)

The first episode I thought was terrific.  I simply don't get why how you can compare this with Bernard Manning et al.  Manning's (and others like him) whole act was "aint them <insert racial stereotype here> funny looking" and his audience laughed because they agreed with him.  Gervais is reflecting a reality, as Chris Morris's best stuff in Brass Eye did as well, that people have really quite nasty views on things like sexuality and even though the government has passed a load of laws agains this type of things people still think it.  The Chegwin scene was great because it is quite rare to hear someone say something that extreme and when it is said often no-one knows how to react.  It draws on a fundamental fact of our lives which is social awkwardness and does it very intelligently.  
I think the new series really delivers in terms of developing the characters and doesn't fall into the trap of relying on the celebrity appearences for all the laughs.  Gervais's take on what would have been a nightmarish BBC 1 take on the office is genius as well.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Sep 21, 2006)

no I think the racist thing was fine in the first episode... he's done similar racial lines before in the Office - didn't see the first series of Extras

I hope he doesn't go done that avenue again though - there are plenty of racists out there who would find that stuff completely hilarious because they've missed the irony


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 21, 2006)

Divisive Cotton said:
			
		

> no I think the racist thing was fine in the first episode... he's done similar racial lines before in the Office - didn't see the first series of Extras
> 
> I hope he doesn't go done that avenue again though - there are plenty of racists out there who would find that stuff completely hilarious because they've missed the irony



You may even find some of them in this thread.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 21, 2006)

I thought that was great, especially the Bowie song!


----------



## andy2002 (Sep 21, 2006)

A big improvement this week - Barry and Merchant's chat-up routine was worth watching for on its own.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 21, 2006)

painful! utterly painful. but that's the whole point i guess. the bowie scene topped it all off for me.

great stuff.


----------



## Jenerys (Sep 22, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> A big improvement this week - Barry and Merchant's chat-up routine was worth watching for on its own.



Merchant just reminded me of Mackenzie Crook in The Office 




			
				CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> great stuff.


We must have been watching different shows


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 22, 2006)

I must say I found it almost painful to watch this week, especially when he was haggling with the beggar. And comparing his creativity to Bowie! *cringe* Still loved it though [especially Bowie - *drool*}


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 22, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> We must have been watching different shows



me too. It just about raised a smile, but it wasn't any fun really.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 22, 2006)

The little chubby man sold his soul for fame
The little chubby man, he played their game
OH! Fatty little man...

Much bettern ep all round I thought...


----------



## wishface (Sep 22, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> A big improvement this week - Barry and Merchant's chat-up routine was worth watching for on its own.


It was vastly better, still not really funny though. Just the same thing over and over as far as Gervais' character and Maggie go: awkward social interaction. 

His agent is by far the funniest character in it. As for the rest of it; I don't get what he's trying to say or do with it. David Bowie takes the piss out of him - so what? The stuff with Andy and the beggar was just David Brent again.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 22, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> The little chubby man sold his soul for fame
> The little chubby man, he played their game
> OH! Fatty little man...
> 
> Much bettern ep all round I thought...



I really enjoyed it too: that song made me howl. Admittedly I was stoned, but it seems a whole lot better than the last series. This comedy of embarrassment lark has its definite samey limitations, but when done well there's somethign brutally funny yet familiar about it.

Pug, pug, PUG.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Sep 22, 2006)

I thought it was good - although the Bowie cameo was just an excuse to have... er... Bowie as a guest. Didn't really work.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 22, 2006)

Divisive Cotton said:
			
		

> I thought it was good - although the Bowie cameo was just an excuse to have... er... Bowie as a guest. Didn't really work.



 Who needs an excuse?


----------



## STFC (Sep 22, 2006)

Very disappointed with last night's episode. Everything seemed a bit too forced and drawn out - the beggar thing was ok at first but went on too long, the scene with the fan in the pub dragged on for too long, and teh Bowie scene was too over the top. I smiled when he started getting an idea for a song -  "fat little loser" or whatever it was - but then it was taken too far, with him playing the piano and the whole place singing along.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 22, 2006)

You've obviously never set foot inside a private members club then STFC - I've been in the Groucho before and seen massed ranks of media tossers singing along to Richard O'Brien knocking out a tune or two on the Steinway in there (altho in fairness he wasn't ripping the piss out of someone next to him )


----------



## foo (Sep 22, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> The little chubby man sold his soul for fame
> The little chubby man, he played their game
> OH! Fatty little man...
> 
> Much bettern ep all round I thought...



i was bored during most of it - until the first line of bowie's song, which made laugh out loud. i wasn't expecting that....and unix nearly fell off sofa.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 22, 2006)

STFC said:
			
		

> and teh Bowie scene was too over the top. I smiled when he started getting an idea for a song -  "fat little loser" or whatever it was - but then it was taken too far, with him playing the piano and the whole place singing along.


It was supposed to be over the top, fact tht Bowie composed the song and everyone else joined in made all the funnier.

Loved Merchants attempts at chatting up too.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 22, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Loved Merchants attempts at chatting up too.



'You can get a taxi home, up to the value of about £15, or you could walk and keep the money.'


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 22, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Merchant just reminded me of Mackenzie Crook in The Office
> 
> We must have been watching different shows



Merchant is the Mackenzie Crook character in the office. He wrote it and Crook knew exactly how to play him. It's a play within a play.


----------



## King Mob (Sep 22, 2006)

The Bowie bit was funny, the rest was all over the place. The Maggie character now seems to be horribly underwritten, Millman has turned into Brent and Merchant and Barry seem to devloping into a double act seperate from the show.

Poor, but an improvement over the dreadful first episode.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 22, 2006)

And how good did Bowie look for his age - he's 60 in a few months FFS! That's taking the piss really....


----------



## killer b (Sep 22, 2006)

barry is ace, for some reason...


----------



## Maggot (Sep 22, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> barry is ace, for some reason...


Giving Merchant a percentage of his payment for doing guttering work.


----------



## Big Jim (Sep 23, 2006)

The actual music David Bowie played on the piano was just superb, I thought. I haven't heard anything like it in a while.


----------



## Loki (Sep 23, 2006)

Hehe I know "Homeless Man". Very nice bloke IRL. Didn't know he was gonna be in this!


----------



## aurora green (Sep 29, 2006)

Apologies for not reading  all 9 pages of this thread, but I just wanted to say how brillliant this programme is.
I really did laugh out loud several times, which is of course what you really want for a comedy.
I think it gets better every week.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 29, 2006)

TV STAR BULLY KICKS DWARF IN HEAD! 

Ex-Big Brother star Brian Dowling reporting on the aftermath of the genocide in Rwanda.


----------



## Onket (Sep 29, 2006)

Bugger. Missed it cos I was out.


----------



## Relahni (Sep 29, 2006)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Ex-Big Brother star Brian Dowling reporting on the aftermath of the genocide in Rwanda.



That was the only bit I laughed out loud at.


----------



## Neva (Sep 29, 2006)

Onket said:
			
		

> Bugger. Missed it cos I was out.



You need real player or some other haphazard crap.


----------



## wishface (Sep 29, 2006)

I thought last night's episode was just awful. Predictable, poorly written, repetitive and, yes, offensive. YOu don't excuse offensive stuff such as the word 'mongoloid' by dressing it up as edgy comedy. It's just offensive. Millman has turned into David Brent and the whole thing is just stale and boorish. As soon as I saw Daniel Radcliffe I knew exactly what he was going to be doing. Big yawn.

I'm also tiring of Maggie who, despite being played by a talented actress, is given the most obvious and poor gag setups ever. 

The whole thing is a car crash.


----------



## mk12 (Sep 29, 2006)

although i like extras, i agree with wishface a bit. i did laugh at bits, but its usually at steve merchant's character. The setpieces are becoming _too_ unrealistic, it isn't as believable as the first series. i didn't find it offensive though rolleyes: @ wishface for thinking "mongoloid" was used to be offensive). just a bit too surreal.


----------



## Jenerys (Sep 29, 2006)

Again I think I must be watching a different show from most of you  

Only bit I laughed at was the clip right at the end that showed Richard had got his own way on the downs syndrome feature. 

It's a crap show - worse than Wind in the Whistles


----------



## wishface (Sep 29, 2006)

mk12 said:
			
		

> although i like extras, i agree with wishface a bit. i did laugh at bits, but its usually at steve merchant's character. The setpieces are becoming _too_ unrealistic, it isn't as believable as the first series. i didn't find it offensive though rolleyes: @ wishface for thinking "mongoloid" was used to be offensive). just a bit too surreal.



Then i would love to know what it was used for?


----------



## exosculate (Sep 29, 2006)

wishface said:
			
		

> Then i would love to know what it was used for?




Shock value in the same as swear words were used on TV once (sex pistols etc)


----------



## Maggot (Sep 29, 2006)

Relahni said:
			
		

> That was the only bit I laughed out loud at.


 I laughed at the bit where the condom landed on Diana Rigg's head.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 29, 2006)

wishface said:
			
		

> I thought last night's episode was just awful. Predictable, poorly written, repetitive and, yes, offensive. YOu don't excuse offensive stuff such as the word 'mongoloid' by dressing it up as edgy comedy. It's just offensive. Millman has turned into David Brent and the whole thing is just stale and boorish. As soon as I saw Daniel Radcliffe I knew exactly what he was going to be doing. Big yawn.
> 
> I'm also tiring of Maggie who, despite being played by a talented actress, is given the most obvious and poor gag setups ever.
> 
> The whole thing is a car crash.


 If a programme annoyed me that much, I'd have stopped watching by now.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 29, 2006)

I usually don't mind it, but think this series hasn't been on parr with the first one. And last night's ep was poor


----------



## JoePolitix (Sep 30, 2006)

I enjoyed it. Did anybody else think it was very CYE influenced? The scene in the restaurant had Larry David written all over it.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 2, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Again I think I must be watching a different show from most of you



me too. watched the repeat, it was dire. There was a 'hobbit' gag that raised a smile, otherwise it was pisspoor. Gervais writes all the characters to sound like him - the Harry Potter kid's setpiece were exactly the sort of lines / delivery Gervais would use. Meanwhile, Stephen Marchant is just the Mackenzie Crook character in different clothes. Gervais is a one trick pony and this is just rubbish, the humour resides solely in getting celebs to behave in ways you wouldn't expect. That's really not sufficient.


----------



## Jenerys (Oct 2, 2006)

JoePolitix said:
			
		

> I enjoyed it. Did anybody else think it was very CYE influenced? The scene in the restaurant had Larry David written all over it.


   

I am shocked to see mention of the brilliant CYE in a thread about a tv show as crap as Extras  

*falls over*


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 2, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> the humour resides solely in getting celebs to behave in ways you wouldn't expect.



You're forgetting all those hilarious gags about black people and "mongoloids".


----------



## Maggot (Oct 5, 2006)

Looking forward to tonights episode, have heard it's a good one.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 5, 2006)

I'll be watching it too.  I haven't seen all the episodes, but I do like it.  Yeh I see what people are saying about the Brent and Gareth similarities, but there's so much more to it than that.  I loved the exchange between the girl extra (can't for the life of me remember her name) and her old mate who'd done well for herself in terms of high exposure/crap telly  

I love Ricky Gervais, he makes me laugh


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 6, 2006)

Again, some brilliant moments. And anyone who can get Ronnie Corbett to act as a speed freak, and Moira Stewart as a coke dealer, is doing something right. Although he's obviously stereotyping black people as drug pushers.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 6, 2006)

That was great. Especially the bit where they were getting bollocked by the BAFTA team.


----------



## mk12 (Oct 6, 2006)

"i expected it from you corbett"


----------



## Mr T (Oct 6, 2006)

that must have been the best one yet last night


----------



## Neva (Oct 6, 2006)

I didn't watch the first series so can someone tell me if there is a reason why he doesn't just sack his agent?


----------



## wishface (Oct 6, 2006)

Neva said:
			
		

> I didn't watch the first series so can someone tell me if there is a reason why he doesn't just sack his agent?


because the show wouldn't work.

Same reason he continues to hang with Maggie who ruins his life in the same way - all the time.


----------



## mk12 (Oct 6, 2006)

Mr T said:
			
		

> that must have been the best one yet last night



nah. still not as good as the first series in my opinion. the one with the big bald bloke who befriends him is the best one, where he makes up his dead mum's grave...


----------



## Neva (Oct 6, 2006)

wishface said:
			
		

> because the show wouldn't work.



Well yeah I realise that. What I mean is have they tried to explain it in the world of the show itself. Like they were childhood friends and Andy can't sack him because of that or something. Is there any explanation ever provided as to why a Bafta nominated comedian with a successful show is still employing a moron to represent him?

I can understand the Maggie thing because they're friends but he doesn't really seem to like Darren at all. He just seems to employ him for no reason and it troubles me


----------



## sojourner (Oct 6, 2006)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Again, some brilliant moments. And anyone who can get *Ronnie Corbett to act as a speed freak*, and Moira Stewart as a coke dealer, is doing something right. Although he's obviously stereotyping black people as drug pushers.


  Great stuff!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 6, 2006)

Neva said:
			
		

> Well yeah I realise that. What I mean is *have they tried to explain it in the world of the show itself. Like they were childhood friends and Andy can't sack him because of that or something. Is there any explanation ever provided as to why a Bafta nominated comedian with a successful show is still employing a moron to represent him?*
> I can understand the Maggie thing because they're friends but he doesn't really seem to like Darren at all. He just seems to employ him for no reason and it troubles me


How much are you asking here?! Do you want every comic outlet to express everything you need to see in it?


----------



## Neva (Oct 6, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> How much are you asking here?! Do you want every comic outlet to express everything you need to see in it?



What?

I just want to know if they've ever given a reason for why Andy employs his agent


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 6, 2006)

i'm a great fan of ricky gervais and have to admit that series two of 'extras' is really shite (with the exception of bowie in episode 2). 

richard and judy. 
chegwin.
corbett.

whoever next? the contestants of celebrity love island?

c'mon. be honest. 'extras' is as stale as pig pie.
everyone knows the jokes. 
you know what they're gonna say.

have they taken the piss of muslims yet?
people with AIDs? Cancer?
hahahaha. really funny ennit?

edited: hahahaha.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 7, 2006)

Neva said:
			
		

> What?
> 
> I just want to know if they've ever given a reason for why Andy employs his agent


It's a comedy show, it doesn't have to be completely realistic.

Why is Bilko not demoted? 
Why don't Tom and Barbara buy a smallholding?
Why doesn't Ted get a transfer away from Dougal and Jack?
Cos it wouldn't make for good comedy.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 7, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> c'mon. be honest. 'extras' is as stale as pig pie.
> everyone knows the jokes.
> you know what they're gonna say.



Ok what are they gonna say in the next episode then?


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 7, 2006)

I’d like to know if any celebs turned down an invitation to appear.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 7, 2006)

Keith Harris apparently, although Orville was up for it.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 7, 2006)

I assume he was going to play Keith Chegwin's part. I don't know, though.


----------



## lostexpectation (Oct 8, 2006)

i sometimes find gervais shows an opportunity to make juneville jokes wrapped up as clever satircal humour...  but then there was some v.good bits in the show, I liked it when richard actually wanted mongloid line up...


which sitcoms do you think he particularily dislikes ? 

lenny henry as his old man characters... what else

loved it, can you think of funny uk black comedian? eh nope.

watched the first two episodes of the office (US) series 2 and the sweetness and funness of that makes me forgive gervais, although his simpson episode was crap.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 13, 2006)

He's been having a go at the gays this week. Unbelievable.


----------



## Onket (Oct 13, 2006)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> He's been having a go at the gays this week. Unbelievable.



Yeah, I bet you lot are livid.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 13, 2006)

Not one of the better ones, but McKellan explaining his acting technique and the sparkling water incident were both pretty funny.


----------



## metalguru (Oct 19, 2006)

And the final verdict, after the last episode?


----------



## Onslow (Oct 20, 2006)

Darren Lamb and his porno pen was hillarious, but the episode as a whole was pretty dissapointing dont you think? The worst scene for me was the old couple talking about sex and contraception, i think that part of the script and the acting to go along with it were particularly lame.

Seeing De niro on the screen though was amazing and nearly made up for the rest of the dross.

With all that said though, gervais is the funniest man around these days.


----------



## Loki (Oct 20, 2006)

My bro was in tonite's Extras, as an, er, extra  Have no idea which part he played as haven't seen it, am waiting for the download. But he's tall, slim, brown hair 30ish if that's any use


----------



## Onslow (Oct 20, 2006)

Did he have anything to say about working with Gervais and Merchant? Or did he not get to meet them?


----------



## Loki (Oct 20, 2006)

I imagine he met them, he was acting in the same show innit  All he's said to me is  Ross is a top bloke in the flesh and was a lot of fun to work with.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 20, 2006)

worst one of all - "oh, look, i've made old people talk about sex". And then, Millman redeeming himself in the end by sacrificing meeting De Niro and visiting the kid (even if grudgingly) was just fucking nauseating.


----------



## J77 (Oct 20, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> worst one of all - "oh, look, i've made old people talk about sex". And then, Millman redeeming himself in the end by sacrificing meeting De Niro and visiting the kid (even if grudgingly) was just fucking nauseating.


I thought you didn't like it Dub, yet you continue to tune in.

Was funny - the bit with the pen


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 20, 2006)

J77 said:
			
		

> I thought you didn't like it Dub, yet you continue to tune in.



Thursday night tends to be my one "slumped in front of the TV night" of the week, I just have to overcome the hurdle of Extras.





			
				J77 said:
			
		

> Was funny - the bit with the pen



that was mildly amusing and lasted, what, 2 of the 28 minutes?


----------



## J77 (Oct 20, 2006)

Ah well, something new on next week


----------



## g force (Oct 20, 2006)

The De Niro bit was the funniest segment...his face when he saw the pen - that's comic acting. Throughout this series Merchant's character has been priceless, but it's not enough to hold up the show.

I hope they kill it off, because his jokes aren't satire, or i they are they're pretty poor attempts.


----------



## J77 (Oct 20, 2006)

The bit with Rossy with hilarious - and the whole point of the show - his extra performance was exactly as Rossy appears to the public in real life.

Even if, perhaps like Gervais, he's nothing like what he portrays on screen in real-life.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 20, 2006)

Robert Lindsey saying 'Oh fuck off' to the hospitalised kid (because he didn't know who Alan Bleasdale was) made me laugh more than I have done for several years.


----------



## J77 (Oct 20, 2006)

Biffo said:
			
		

> Robert Lindsey saying 'Oh fuck off' to the hospitalised kid (because he didn't know who Alan Bleasdale was) made me laugh more than I have done for several years.


Yeah - and I didn't even know who he was


----------



## Neva (Oct 20, 2006)

Didn't like it. Bad episode. Although I'm so glad they at last had Millman actually try and quit his agent which I've been banging on about all series.


----------



## Skim (Oct 20, 2006)

I've only watched the last two in the series but thought it was a vast improvement on the first series. Gervais has a limited range but he knows how to milk it.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 20, 2006)

Biffo said:
			
		

> Robert Lindsey saying 'Oh fuck off' to the hospitalised kid (because he didn't know who Alan Bleasdale was) made me laugh more than I have done for several years.




But wasn't it, again, simply Gervais ringing up a showbiz mate and getting them to act in a way you wouldn't expect them to? It's a really tired premise to sustain across 2 series..


----------



## Ranu (Oct 20, 2006)

Amazes me that so many people who dislike this programme managed to watch the whole series.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 20, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> But wasn't it, again, simply Gervais ringing up a showbiz mate and getting them to act in a way you wouldn't expect them to? It's a really tired premise to sustain across 2 series..



Yes. That side of it was tedious, as was Millman trying not to give his phone number to the mother (a la forgetting the make-up woman's name last week). But this scene didn't require a famous actor. It was the total reversal of Lindsey's initial intentions (coupled with a bloody good swear) that had me giggling away.


----------



## STFC (Oct 20, 2006)

Double bubble.


----------



## STFC (Oct 20, 2006)

I've missed the previous couple of episodes, but saw it last night. I thought it was all over the place - Robert Lindsay was fairly amusing but was just the same old 'celebrity behaving badly' formula, and the 'Wossy' thing was the most cringe-worthy, most obvious in-joke I've ever seen. The pen bit made me laugh though. As previously mentioned, the gag with Maggie and her date was terrible. Overall, the series has been too disjointed and not believable enough - the jokes seem forced. I think this series has been a shocker compared to the first.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 20, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> But wasn't it, again, simply Gervais ringing up a showbiz mate and getting them to act in a way you wouldn't expect them to? It's a really tired premise to sustain across 2 series..



In the first series they tended to act up how you would expect them to be off camera and that was much funnier. 

Les Dennis, Ross Kemp etc.


----------



## STFC (Oct 20, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> In the first series they tended to act up how you would expect them to be off camera and that was much funnier.
> 
> Les Dennis, Ross Kemp etc.



Both of those examples were fantastic. Every time I think of Ross Kemp saying "Super Army Soldiers" it cracks me up.

Nothing in this series has come close.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 20, 2006)

Ranu said:
			
		

> Amazes me that so many people who dislike this programme managed to watch the whole series.



 I didn't watch the whole series - 3 out of 6, i think - for reasons i've already explained.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 20, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> I didn't watch the whole series - 3 out of 6, i think - for reasons i've already explained.


Got to admit though, it is a shoddy reason.  No one forced you to watch it.  Your inability to reach the remote to either switch over/off is just not a viable explanation - I think you just like bitching about it


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 20, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Got to admit though, it is a shoddy reason.  No one forced you to watch it.  Your inability to reach the remote to either switch over/off is just not a viable explanation - I think you just like bitching about it




I don't believe I claimed I was forced to watch it. I chose to watch it - because there was nothing else on it was one of those rare occasions when I actually watch TV (Thursday night comedy strand)...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't care how he does it, there were three moments that gave me a real explosion of mirth and I felt all the better for them. Don't think he could sustain a third series, but all in all, not a bad run. Wonder what he'll do next.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 20, 2006)

Ranu said:
			
		

> Amazes me that so many people who dislike this programme managed to watch the whole series.



Maybe there's some secret Gervais-comedy-based S&M clubs up and down the country?

I thought last night's episode was a hoot, but again am struck by the Millman character - I think he's a brilliant study in someone being torn by success. The deliberately OTT bits with Wossy against the whole Maggie thing.

And RdN said more without moving his face than most actors can in a shakespeara monologue...


----------



## sojourner (Oct 20, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> I don't believe I claimed I was forced to watch it. I chose to watch it - because there was nothing else on it was one of those rare occasions when I actually watch TV (Thursday night comedy strand)...


Don't get why on earth you're still bitching about it to be honest.  I can't believe you've watched 3 whole episodes of something you don't like    Do you bite your toes off in your other spare bored time?


----------



## tommers (Oct 20, 2006)

the old people thing was terrible.

the nudie pen was inspired.

barry sat on reception made me laugh.

next!


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 20, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Don't get why on earth you're still bitching about it to be honest.  I can't believe you've watched 3 whole episodes of something you don't like    Do you bite your toes off in your other spare bored time?




I don't get why you care so much  but i'll try again.

I watch almost no TV at all. I almost NEVER sit down and just watch whatever's put in front of me. For some reason, 3 times in the last few weeks on Thursdays I haven't been doing anything and have just felt tired and uninspired enough to veg out in front of the TV. Since I've been intending to watch the programmes subsequent to Extras on the same channel, but find myself sitting down to watch them at around 9pm, i've ended up watching Extras, partly to see if it has improved, partly because there's nothing else I'd even think about watching.

Do let me know if you need any further clarification


----------



## Loki (Oct 20, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Do let me know if you need any further clarification


How to change the televisual channel by means of using a remote control device
Operating the 'play' button on a DVD system - a one-step guide
Reading a newspaper, dos and don'ts


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 20, 2006)

Loki said:
			
		

> How to change the televisual channel by means of using a remote control device
> Operating the 'play' button on a DVD system - a one-step guide
> Reading a newspaper, dos and don'ts




I'd read the paper. There was nothing else on. I wasn't going to start watching a DVD when I was planning on watching a show starting in less than 30 minutes. Fuck off.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 20, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> *I don't get why you care so much * but i'll try again.
> 
> I watch almost no TV at all. I almost NEVER sit down and just watch whatever's put in front of me. For some reason, 3 times in the last few weeks on Thursdays I haven't been doing anything and have just felt tired and uninspired enough to veg out in front of the TV. Since I've been intending to watch the programmes subsequent to Extras on the same channel, but find myself sitting down to watch them at around 9pm, i've ended up watching Extras, partly to see if it has improved, partly because there's nothing else I'd even think about watching.
> 
> Do let me know if you need any further clarification


Because I'm a nitpicking cunt  

Still doesn't excuse you moaning about something you dislike that you've watched 3 times.  First time, sure, you have to watch til the end to make sure it's that crap. Second time, ok, you just want to check it still is that crap, although watching it all the way through to the end is almost inexcusable in my book   But a THIRD time?  I think that displays masochistic tendencies at best...at worst, makes you a grumpy old man intent on moaning about stuff you could actually change (ie not watch it)


----------



## sojourner (Oct 20, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> I'd read the paper. There was nothing else on. I wasn't going to start watching a DVD when I was planning on watching a show starting in less than 30 minutes. Fuck off.


Read a comic.  A chapter of a book.  Have a nap.  Chat to your SO.  Listen to some music.  Bite your own toes off.  Just a selection of alternatives for your delectation next time you're being pigheaded and lazy  

If you need any more, gis a shout - there's loads of other stuff too


----------



## Loki (Oct 20, 2006)

hehe  I watched the last one earlier and for the record I thought it was a good ending to what was admittedly a not quite on par second series; some fine comedy moments and the ones I just couldn't watch as they're too excruciating  Merchant has a lot to be proud of, I remember him saying how nervous he was when Extras started... and now his character almost steals the show.

I honestly feel a tad sorry for those who don't like it.

Also, until now I never realised Robert Lindsay was Wolfie Smith  I've looked at his face before and wondered where on earth I'd seen him...


----------



## sojourner (Oct 20, 2006)

Loki said:
			
		

> Also, until now I never realised Robert Lindsay was Wolfie Smith  I've looked at his face before and wondered where on earth I'd seen him...


   Robert Lindsay has never been anything BUT Wolfie to me!  That probably says a lot about my age though


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 21, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Read a comic.  A chapter of a book.  Have a nap.  Chat to your SO.  Listen to some music.  Bite your own toes off.  Just a selection of alternatives for your delectation next time you're being pigheaded and lazy
> 
> If you need any more, gis a shout - there's loads of other stuff too




why, i oughtta...... 

i watch sod all TV, and i'm never lazy. Far from it, which is why very very occasionally i just want to slump.


----------



## Loki (Oct 21, 2006)

_The lady doth protest too much, methinks_


----------



## forked brain (Oct 21, 2006)

What a coup for the show, brilliant


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Oct 21, 2006)

Still haven't managed to catch this - I always forget it's on. Meh!


----------



## baldrick (Oct 27, 2006)

has the series finished or summat?  

i'm normally at college on thursdays so i've missed every episode apart from a couple a mate has recorded.  this week is 1/2 term...so no college... and no bloody extras! 

where's it gone?  i watched scrubs instead, but it wasn't the same.  i wanted humiliation


----------



## Neva (Oct 27, 2006)

Yeah it's finished. It's been replaced with Lead Balloon which, admittedly after only one episode, seems to be the exact same show.


----------



## baldrick (Oct 27, 2006)

christ, what a waste of time.  

six episosdes?  and that's a series, is it?


----------



## Maggot (Oct 27, 2006)

Most british series are 6 eps, whereas the americans usually have 13 or 24 eps.


----------



## baldrick (Oct 30, 2006)

The first series was more than that though, wasn't it?


----------



## Maggot (Oct 30, 2006)

No, I think it was 6 too.


----------

